# Property Shoot



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Picked up some properties in Galveston last September. Needed some shots for the website. Parking garages are neither "pretty" nor "interesting" but that was the goal nonetheless. I love shooting low light.

*2100 Market*


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks good I can never get those to come out right.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Your right about the way they look. Late evening or nighttime always makes them look better. The lights and the darker contrasting sky does the trick. Nice work.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like it. It looks more interesting than the same shot in daylight would likely look.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Next time you go to roam the stand area, Give me a shout. I was down there this last weekend. Still need to download the card
I will be down there all next weekend , Featherfest runs from 9th thru the 12th.
I lead 2 classes on Saturday, hopefully the weatherman will be wrong. Suppose to be stormy.
Love the look of night photography. good capture.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool shot. I use to park in that garage when I worked in Galveston. It's just across from the old US National Bank building.


----------

